# 6 Months old and still mouthing and nipping



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

My pup turned 6 months old. She is spayed and is learning through our training well except when she first gets up and gets hyper in play she really nips and mouths hard. She is better than she was but still, I thought on the average that the mouthing and nipping should be gone by now ? Her teeth are fully in but she chews on everything. I do provide her with MANY items to chew on and focus her energy on but she stills loves our flesh and nips me in the stomach. I think she is herding me as that happens when we are walking around the house.


----------



## danehdee (Jul 31, 2011)

I've had some trouble trying to get my dog to stop nipping - he is 10months and still does it. However - he is getting much better. The best thing that has worked for me is a firm NO! (A trainer told me to walk away and absolutely ignore him) nipping time is over. Just ignore and show your dog that you won't play if he nips. As for chewing, bitter apple spray, a walk around the block or fetch in the back. If that doesn't work - put him in a time out for 3 minutes. If he comes out and chews again, back in the crate for 3 minutes. Good luck!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I have a GSD that's almost 8 years old and I STILL can't play with her mouth or I'll get bit when she's just playing.

So I've 100% taught her we only play with long tug toys or she has to drop the ball. And I still have to reinforce and remind her. 

It's really a teaching issue for US. As well as truly being MUCH more an issue for GSD's than most other dogs. So you aren't going crazy, and when people who do NOT have GSD's don't understand it's cause they can't.

Just keep referring back to the http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-puppy-biting-teaching-bite-inhibition.html <-- click that!


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> As well as truly being MUCH more an issue for GSD's than most other dogs. So you aren't going crazy, and when people who do NOT have GSD's don't understand it's cause they can't.


I'm so glad to just hear you say the above about others not understanding. I have a friend with a poodle that had three GSD's when she was growing up and she said hers learned quickly not to nip...just say, "No!", spray her with water, yelp and she will now not to do it". Well it hasn't been working much, although she is naturally getting better but ouch! People think that all puppies are the same way. These characters are great but VERY much landsharks! Mine is also herding me, nipped me in the butt today!!!!


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

GSDMUM said:


> I'm so glad to just hear you say the above about others not understanding. I have a friend with a poodle that had three GSD's when she was growing up and she said hers learned quickly not to nip...just say, "No!", spray her with water, yelp and she will now not to do it". Well it hasn't been working much, although she is naturally getting better but ouch! People think that all puppies are the same way. These characters are great but VERY much landsharks! Mine is also herding me, nipped me in the butt today!!!!


Lol... Mine jumps and snaps for the crotch.  Its not uncommon for him to catch my pants right at the point on the seam where the four panels come together in the crotch. He thinks that is the best tug ever, since dad (me) freaks out. And since I am trying to avoid correcting him as much as possible, all I can really do is act like he so strong and try and redirect.


----------



## MomOfBroncoandKoda (Apr 15, 2011)

I must have lucked out, but my 10 month old Koda started nipping at an early age. We immediately reacted and said NO BITE and immediately stopped playing!!! Very loud and firm, this took about 3 times and he hasn't nipped since.


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

You're fortunate!


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

BR870 said:


> Lol... Mine jumps and snaps for the crotch.  Its not uncommon for him to catch my pants right at the point on the seam where the four panels come together in the crotch. He thinks that is the best tug ever, since dad (me) freaks out. And since I am trying to avoid correcting him as much as possible, all I can really do is act like he so strong and try and redirect.


LOL! That's hilarious!


----------



## Christieb24 (Nov 11, 2014)

GSDMUM said:


> My pup turned 6 months old. She is spayed and is learning through our training well except when she first gets up and gets hyper in play she really nips and mouths hard. She is better than she was but still, I thought on the average that the mouthing and nipping should be gone by now ? Her teeth are fully in but she chews on everything. I do provide her with MANY items to chew on and focus her energy on but she stills loves our flesh and nips me in the stomach. I think she is herding me as that happens when we are walking around the house.


I posted this question on google and got this forum which I belong to lol but I have the same issue with my 6 month old male GSD , he mouths and nips all the time. He IS better than when he was younger because his teeth are literally razor blades anymore but it still hurts like the blazes. Think I might try the water spray...God KNOWS we have tried everything else....siiiiiiiigh


----------

